
Children of Men: 2016's most relevant film - img
http://www.vulture.com/2016/12/children-of-men-alfonso-cuaron-c-v-r.html
======
bryanrasmussen
I actually didn't know this film bombed, I heard about it in my capoeira class
- the only other film I ever heard of there was Kill Bill and Fight Club so I
figured it was a big hit.

Also I saw it 5 times.

------
jungletek
Amazing film, can't recommend it enough.

------
Pica_soO
Great movie, recommended it to all my friends.

